

NetJSON: data interchange format for networks - sushimako
https://github.com/interop-dev/netjson

======
ginsang
Interesting project, a modern approach to network data collecting and sharing,
seems ideal for geographic distributed networks monitoring.

I hope this will success where SNMP failed.

------
alfinal
We're doing lasts test in order to start using it in biggest wireless
community network in the world: guifi.net ;)

~~~
igel
What methods are being considered?

------
nemesisdesign
thanks for sharing! The homepage is [http://netjson.org](http://netjson.org)

